# New Toy: APA Mamba X1



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry Mashed the wrong button,,

The Story continues.....

APA Mamba X1, 70 pound draw, 5.5" brace height, optional string suppressor, from factory at 70 pounds ( matched shop scale) and 27" draw as per request.

Birth Certificate states 317 FPS

Rigged up with a random stabilizer with QD , APA micro adjust rest, and threw on my Spot-Hogg Hoggit.

Fit and finish, no complaints, carbon cable guide, carbon string suppressor rod

Stock strings appear to be of above average quality.

Bare bow balance is a touch weight forward ( falls forward) and just slightly top heavy in comparison to my Martin Sabre which is slightly weight back and neutral.

Handle is two laminated wood scales, quite slender compared to the Martin's grip ( I am using the Sabre as my base of comparison ), The APA slim handle fits my medium mens glove size well. Might end up being a bit cold compared to the rubber grip of the Martin.

Draw Cycle , you know you arent pulling a mellow M-Pro cam thats for sure, the APA has no major humps just a strong power curve dropping into a comfortable valley with a solid wall. No noticeable forward creep, letting it down is a bit more of a handfull compared to the Sabre.

Before shooting I backed off the limb bolts 1 turn ( 3-4 pds per turn) to give estimated 66-67 pounds to match my Sabre.

Shooting begins to get things tuned in , this thing is faaaaaassssstttt, no chrono handy but i figure a good 50-70 FPS faster than my Sabre with same arrows. APA was giving about 4-6 inches deeper penetration into target butt when shot side by side with the Sabre.

Noise wise from the shooters perspective I could not tell the difference.

Hand shock wise I started shooting with stabilizer attached on both bows , APA Mamba and Martin Sabre, I personally could not detect any vibration in either bow. Just for fun I removed front stabs from both bows and reshot a few, APA was vibe free, the Sabre had a bit of zing/buzz to it with no stab which surprised me considering its a much mellower bow.

Accuracy on the APA once rest sorted proves to be very good, very tight groups seem acheivable in short order. I was initially a bit worried with the APA and short BH but not an issue, not sure if I would want to shoot with out string suppressor.

APA very flat shooting, got rained out before I could get past sorting my first pin ( 20 yards ) , I may end up defaulting to 30 yard for my #1 pin.

I am going to throw a motorcycle analogy out there , the APA Mamba X1 is like riding a hot rodded GSXR 1000, rideable but hang on to your hat, the Martin Sabre ( my comparison bow ) is like riding a bone stock GSXR 600 no surprises.


Random Observations on the APA Mamba
- carry handle works, I like it
- doesnt seem to need much weight out front stab wise to get a good balance
-did not try BH wrench/Nock wrench/sharpener built in to riser, but didnt notice they were there either while shooting so nothing bad.
-back of riser has two suppressor mount holes, one filled with carbon suppressor rod the other threaded.
-APA rest works very well, total containment, havent decided if loading from back ( inserting point first) or loading from front ( nock end thru to string) , definilty will take some adjustment there. Super simple set up, and nothing to go wrong like on my drop away.
-almost forgot to mention, Canadian Made , no nasty dollar hit for me, and can throw a little Canuck Pride down.

Now to see if I can load a picture or two.

Hope this little mini eval meets the AT criteria.


Dave*


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Forgot to mention the "fangs" they work quite well for hanging bow, again balanced pretty well.

Dave*


----------



## chs2inb (Dec 8, 2007)

*New Toy !*

Sweet looking bow , been thinking of tring ! Sounds like it's a Winner !! Best luck with it !


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

The Day 2 update...

managed about 100 shots more today( 250 total + -) out of the Mamba before getting rained out. 

No peep rotation so far, might be able to get away with a peep that splits string in two with no rubber bungee,, currently a shurza peep Knock off that splits string in three. Have a couple new peeps to play with on order.

Had one of the range shooters listen while I fired off the Mamba vs the Martin Sabre, apparentlyfrom the side the APA is a fair bit louder than the Martin, luckily foam critters dont jump.

Might play with the string suppressor and different front stabs tomorrow if the monsoons go away.


Dave*


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

dave* said:


> The Day 2 update...
> 
> managed about 100 shots more today( 250 total + -) out of the Mamba before getting rained out.
> 
> ...


And I was shooting right beside you, I can attest, that is one sweet fast Bow, the rainstorm totally sucked though! Hey and thanks for finding my son's Beman, much appreciated. Sorry for ripping the fletching off two of your arrows Dave.


----------



## ROB TAYLOR (Nov 23, 2003)

*Try this for me.....*

I just picked up a Mamba X1 as well....first APA I've ever seen in person, bought it sight unseen. I like it so far (only threw a rest on to test shoot it a bit), but I'd like you to try something for me.

Snap the string (dryfire) drawing it only about 1/2" to an inch....see if there is a rattle/buzz in the cams on yours. Mine has that "loose module screw" sound, but the screws are all snug. Can hear it in both cams. Anyway...see if you have it as well, if you would. 

Thanks.
-Rob


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Rob tried what you asked....

Quick snap on the string, no sounds like what you described, just a short little burst of very quiet "guitar string sound" if I stuck my ear right beside the string, nothing from the cams, I tried the same with the martin and got the same thing just a different tone,

Dave*


----------



## ROB TAYLOR (Nov 23, 2003)

Hmmmm....thanks. I'll tear into the bow once I get down to the shop and a press. Prolly the dang little "E" clips...they're a usual suspect.
-Rob


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*3-D Shoot 11am Nov 16, 2008 Burnaby Range*

So, I can assume Bob and I will be seeing you there with your new Bow? I won't be bringing my new ProElite, I am having Ron working on it, so no time to get in some shooting time before Sunday.

I am shooting traditional with my Chekmate, Bob is shooting his Hoyt! It is supposed to be cloudy with sunny breaks all day Sunday, if it is nice Friday, Bob and I will be out there practising for Sunday, Sat supposed tp rain all day. 

I think with your new bow, you are going to give that 1st place guy a run for his money.
Anyways Dave see you tomorrow or at the shoot Sunday Dave.

Barry


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

317? there web site says 355. thts weird. but any ways how does she shoot? hows it with that 5.5 brace height? i love the looks and features and the viper looks like a great hunting bow. i want to try one so bad.


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Barry- working friday, to busy to get out of it, you guys will see me out on saturday if the weather breaks , for sure on sunday , rain or shine. As to the new bow, if you cant beat em with skill throw more money at it and beat em with technology .. LOL.

Sawtooth- As to the 355 on website that is with the 30" draw at 70 pds,

I asked for a 27" draw from factory to match my short little T-Rex arms, they chrono'd at factory with my module in place and gave me 317 fps. Just for fun I put my numbers into an arrow speed calculator and bumped the calc to a 30 draw and came very very close to the advertised IBO speed.

Short brace height much less of an issue than anticipated, I just have to watch if wearing a loose/puffy fitting jacket sleeve or I will get string slap on loose fabric, that could be a hunting issue, have never zapped myself so far, the string suppressor does its job well. Short BH and long draw might be more of an issue?

The bow shoots much better than I do. The speed is nice , makes up for my crap yardage estimation.


I am really digging the nock wrench built in to the riser now after cooking up a dozen new eastons , every bow should have it. I am sure for hunting purposes the BH wrench would be just as handy. Not sold on the functionality of the sharpener, but then I like razor sharp knives and either benchstone or spyderco triangle everything followed by stropping so i doubt the little sharpening blades would impress me if I tried them.

Have put maybe 700-800 arrows thru it now, still no noticeable peep rotation, string looks brand new still , although I am waxing religiously, all the nibs are still attached to the string "bowjax" things.


As to the APA rest, the more I use it the more I like it, idiot proof, a good thing for me, maybe a 1 second extra loading time per arrow, I guess maybe next time the side load APA rest could be tried, cant see myself going back to a dropaway unless a few dozen FOB land on my doorstep to play with.

Dave*


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ok that makes alot more since now.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Saturday Practice*

Bob, Julia and I were out at the range all day today since morning, warm with sunny periods, actually T-shirt weather, I was sweating. Anyways I left to go home at 2:30, I was starving, Bob and Jules are still there till dark I assume, so you will most likely see them, if you get out there soon, two more hours of daylight left so best hurry. 
I had Ron shop my flu flu's to 28" a 3 inch chop, and replaced the 125s with 75 grain target points, let me tell you, those arrows whip outta my Chekmate Recurve, I also trimmed the flu flu feathers close to a half inch, they can hit a 7 inch circle at 40 meters, I picked up close to an extra 20 fps out of my 60# recurve, so traditionalist beware, I am ready for Sunday and placing again.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Dave, did you tell everyone you were getting 4 inch groups at 80 meters with that sucker? Friggin Amazing!


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

" If ya cant beat em with skill, throw more money at it ""

Apparently that quote holds true, My Mamba X1 just took down second in a local 3D in the fixed pin class, the guy that won also shooting an X1 , just a few years older than mine.

Compared to my old bow this was easy, with the speed of the APA small yardage screw ups still result in some good scores, off by a pin your only 5" high or low. The Mamba got me a silver in only my second 3D shoot LOL. 

Next project is to get some arrows right at the 5gr/pd and see how that works on the trajectory, I am flinging them at well over the 5gr/pd level,



The Fang hanger works super on the bow racks also.


PS; A quick congrats to Barry "one 0" Regan for a first in recurve, way to "git er done"


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

Barry O'Regan said:


> So, I can assume Bob and I will be seeing you there with your new Bow? I won't be bringing my new ProElite, I am having Ron working on it, so no time to get in some shooting time before Sunday.
> 
> I am shooting traditional with my Chekmate, Bob is shooting his Hoyt! It is supposed to be cloudy with sunny breaks all day Sunday, if it is nice Friday, Bob and I will be out there practising for Sunday, Sat supposed tp rain all day.
> 
> ...



I had no idea this was today... No fair! How did you guys do?


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Foxtail-Offroad said:


> I had no idea this was today... No fair! How did you guys do?


Thanks Dave, you did pretty friggin awesome yourself, I hope to post our pics together on here tomorrow.

Well so far I am two for two in grabbing 1st place again in the 3-D traditional recurve class, Dave came in 2nd for Bowhunter class. I hope to get a third 1st place on Nov 30 in Maple Ridge 3-D Tourney.

You do know on November 30th, there is another 3-D shoot in Maple Ridge, Nov 30th, Sunday, 9:00am, at the Beef Barn where they normally sell cattle and rope and ride rodeo, it's open for 3-D that day. 

Apparently "Peta and the BC Vegan Colon Tasters" Discussion Group had reserved the place for one of their meetings, but couldn't get any Biodiesel for their Hybrid Yugo, so they forfeited their reservation, and also Starbucks doesn't live there. 

Anyways, The “Beef Barn” is in the Maple Ridge Fairgrounds, 105th Ave & Lougheed Hwy. First Sunday in December – Annual Turkey Shoot (Indoor 3D). CLUB. INDOOR RANGE .

So be there be square, Dave and I will be!

Barry


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice evaluation!

I just bought the X2! My bow spec'd at 321 fps at 29" DL on the birth certificate.

Its not fully setup yet ukey: , the kids are keeping me busy, but I bought it because its very fast for a generous brace height (just over 7").

I will be shooting FOBS w/ a limb driver and hope it works well. 

The X2 is definitely louder than my 06 allegiance w/ binary cams, but it is a twin cam which are known to be louder (and more powerful). 

I noticed the cams are way off of sync when I got it. I built a draw board and am in the process of fine tuning it. I am not liking how the cable guards are putting a nasty bus cable string angle into the cams. The strings are already wearing and the string "pops" into the groves of the cams when I first got it, so the draw was not so smooth.

So, there's some tuning that needs to be involved , good thing I am willing to tinker w/ these things, but am hopeful for a fast accurate bow!


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Wow are you really having that much trouble tuning?*

I would suspect something wrong, if you have to spend time fiddling with your new bow, Dave I think will tell you, he pretty much took it out sighted it in and starting shooting.

Here is a photo of Dave, Jules and Myself at the 3-D shoot this weekend.
Dave kicked ass coming in 2nd with that Bow of his, Jules came in 3rd in the ladies traditional, I came in 1st in traditional. I am thinking of picking up a bow like Dave's come spring! I have seen it in action and it is friggin awesome.


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

ATA, DL, and brace height are within specs... so there's nothing seriously wrong. The bow just needs some cam sync timing.. Did you check yours?

And for the angle of the bus cable going into the draw stops, if I find a cable guard that is wider, that may solve the problem. 

I bought the bow at least two weeks ago and finally I was able to shoot it w/ some distance. I broke several FOBS are 40 yards.. The bow is a keeper!


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

I am in the market for a new bow this year, and this bow is on my list of possibles. I like the new x-force as well but they are pricey. What is the cost of the APA bows ? I have no dealers around me at all.


----------



## andy the hun (Feb 5, 2007)

bginvestor said:


> ATA, DL, and brace height are within specs... so there's nothing seriously wrong. The bow just needs some cam sync timing.. Did you check yours?
> 
> And for the angle of the bus cable going into the draw stops, if I find a cable guard that is wider, that may solve the problem.
> 
> I bought the bow at least two weeks ago and finally I was able to shoot it w/ some distance. I broke several FOBS are 40 yards.. The bow is a keeper!


I have two APA Anacondas,same as the Mamba just longer and heavier.
The cables crossed above the cable guard when I got them but I switched them to cross below the guard and after started syncing the cams and they 
hit the cable dead on at the same time.Seem to work better below the guard,although Nibal said that should make no difference.Zero shock zero recoil,scary smooth bow.I can shoot it with my hand open and no jump.
My brother have a Taipan and he loves it.


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Retail is just as high as the others ($849), however, I bought an 08 X2 for $550 w/ shipping on a closeout sale!


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

I want to buy a top of the line bow, but dont just want to be a follower and jump on the X-force wagon. I do shoot a PSE vengeance now, i love the way it shoots but its just time for a new bow IMO. The black mamba does look sweet and i have only seen good reviews on it so far.


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info.. I'll check that out...

I have NEVER read a thread about APA owners being dissatisfied w/ their bows! One of the main reasons why I jumped in. I live in Arizona and my dealer is back east. 

I tell you, I am going to love that bow handle after spot and stalking in the desert all day!! 

Take care..



andy the hun said:


> I have two APA Anacondas,same as the Mamba just longer and heavier.
> The cables crossed above the cable guard when I got them but I switched them to cross below the guard and after started syncing the cams and they
> hit the cable dead on at the same time.Seem to work better below the guard,although Nibal said that should make no difference.Zero shock zero recoil,scary smooth bow.I can shoot it with my hand open and no jump.
> My brother have a Taipan and he loves it.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

bginvestor said:


> ATA, DL, and brace height are within specs... so there's nothing seriously wrong. The bow just needs some cam sync timing.. Did you check yours?
> 
> And for the angle of the bus cable going into the draw stops, if I find a cable guard that is wider, that may solve the problem.
> 
> I bought the bow at least two weeks ago and finally I was able to shoot it w/ some distance. I broke several FOBS are 40 yards.. The bow is a keeper!


Use the yoke to adjust your lean (the cable should slide into the groove without hitting the edge). When you're tuning, the yoke is also that "1/4" turn if the cams don't seem to want to sync.:teeth:


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

I adjusted my cam lean such that the cam is parallel w/ bow string. However, the bus cable going into the draw stops will always be at an angle due to the cable guard.

Tonight, I switched out my cable guard w/ my other bow which is at least 1/4" wider for both strings at the cable guard location. This will produce a smaller angle at the draw stop. What a difference!

I shoot FOBS so there is no clearance issues. The blazers are a no go!

This thing is tuned and ready to scream :flame:



TOOL said:


> Use the yoke to adjust your lean (the cable should slide into the groove without hitting the edge). When you're tuning, the yoke is also that "1/4" turn if the cams don't seem to want to sync.:teeth:


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Like I said, after watching Dave shoot his in a few more 3-D tourneys, I may go get me one!


----------



## andy the hun (Feb 5, 2007)

bginvestor said:


> I adjusted my cam lean such that the cam is parallel w/ bow string. However, the bus cable going into the draw stops will always be at an angle due to the cable guard.
> 
> Tonight, I switched out my cable guard w/ my other bow which is at least 1/4" wider for both strings at the cable guard location. This will produce a smaller angle at the draw stop. What a difference!
> 
> ...


Switched the cable guard or the cable slide?
The string from the lobe of the cam should be 5/16"-3/8" for the best time
and letoff.Try to get tha ATA as close as possible,brace height 1/8" plus or minus no big deal but the ATA is.
I use a bowplane laser to check the cam lean or eye balling works too.
APA's are not exactly starter bows and need some tuning like all the bows
and when tuned right they are amazing.


----------



## archersedge (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello Dave and Everyone else,

I am Michigan's only APA dealer. I also shoot the Mamba X1. I took my first Buck with that bow this year at a rough estimated 35 yards or so. I had a complete pass through at that yardage. This bow has extremely high Kinetic energy behind it.

As for the 355 Fps. I was told by Nibal himself that the Specs for the Bow X1 at the time of testing were : 30 inch draw length at 80 lbs and a 350 grain arrow. 

Not many of us use 80 lb limbs. I did buy my bow with the 80 lb limbs and later put the 70 lb limbs on it. Too much weight for hunting. It was fun to shoot and chrono the 80 lbs though.

I was able to get 352fps with my setup. Carbon exprexx arrows 350 grains with a 100 grain field point. Totaling 450 grains. 

One must remember that anything that you attach to your string. I.E. Peep Sight, Kisser Button, Etc. will slow your arrow speed and make the release sound louder. Givin you that vibration that will make your bow sound loud. That goes for any bow not just APA.

I experimented with this and now the only thing I have on my string is the D-Loop and the factory installed string silencers close to the cams. 

The Viper is my Best selling Bow. People like the short Axle to Axle, the 80 % let off. While not the fastest it is different then the more common Mathews, Bowtech's that are saturating the market.

The Mamba X2 is a Short valley aggresive bow. That is the nature of the Bow. It does need to have the cams correctly timed. Rolling at the same time. My X2 came out of Time and has took me playing with it to get it correctly tuned. This afforded me to learn more about the bow though. 

If someone was thinking about the X2 I would try to sell them on the X1 if they wanted the speed.

If the BH on the X1 scares them and speed is not of huge concern then I would show them the Viper or Boa.


The prices I have on my Bows are: 
839.99 Viper
839.99 Boa
839.99 Mamba X2
859.99 Mamba X1 

*Plus Mi sales Tax for residents.

The Bows are priced by APA MSRP. The Bows are High end bows for the serious hunter/shooter in mind.
All bows can be purchased as a Target bow as well.

**APA is releasing a new Bow for 2009. All I know about it is that it is FAst and is NOT replacing any current bows they currently have.**


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello Everybody

A quick update

- ATA and BH were both on the money on the bow at arrival, they remain so

- cam timing, not an area of expertise for me, but all the markings seem 
to match up on top and bottom cams so far, I will be keeping close eye 
on that. I guess I will learn to time if things go wonky.

- Had a marathon shooting session yesterday, somewhere along the line 
the upper "bowjax" decided to go on a path of its own, this has happened
in the 2500+/- shot zone, in comparison my martins Bowjax disintegrated
at around the 1000 shot zone. Cant tell any difference with it not there.

- The string itself remains new looking with no signs of wear.

- Tried shooting some 500+ gr arrows the other day, they still cook out 
fairly fast, but had a bit more of a "blooking" trajectory, about the same
as my old martin with lighter arrows, it did however lessen the APAs noise
level. Am now very curious to try going the other way with the APA, am
shooting arrows in the 380-400 gr calculated range, If dropping to 350 on 
the nose what sort of arrow drop/trajectory would occur by losing that 
30-50 grains per arrow.


Dave*


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, I replaced the cable slide, not cable guard.

You said, "The string from the lobe of the cam should be 5/16"-3/8" for the best time and letoff." What dimension is this?

I wish Nibal put timing marks on the cams!



andy the hun said:


> Switched the cable guard or the cable slide?
> The string from the lobe of the cam should be 5/16"-3/8" for the best time
> and letoff.Try to get tha ATA as close as possible,brace height 1/8" plus or minus no big deal but the ATA is.
> I use a bowplane laser to check the cam lean or eye balling works too.
> ...


----------



## chevy30290 (Dec 16, 2008)

I just got a APA Viper a week ago and love it, it is one of the smoothest bows I have ever shot, no vibration and quiet!


----------

